# What to do about dry skin?



## ParadigmReader (Oct 28, 2013)

Our 1 year old girl, Misty, has dry skin! When I comb her there is evidence of dry skin. It is going into winter here and heat will be running. I use a humidifier in the house but am worried the dry skin may get worse. Appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Do you give Misty any Fish Oil tablets?

They're not only good for their joints but also their skin.


----------



## ParadigmReader (Oct 28, 2013)

*No I don't...*

But I will add that to her diet. Thank you so much for the suggestion


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Fish oil supplements.


----------

